# Application FINALLY approved, does anyone know whats next?



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, ive just been approved (provisionally) for my IEC visa. The thing is, i have been trying to find out have i done it right in relation to my kids? I sent off my application and the two kids are on it, BUT i dont know if i should have sent one off for them aswel and as usual no one is answering e mails from the visa office. Im afraid my application will go ahead and then they will come back to me in a few weeks and tell me i need to do separate applications for the children! Which is more time wasted. Also.......i need to apply for study permits, do i do this now????? Im still very confused about the whole process, and cant get the information i need from the FAQ's. Has anyone been through the process who has children of school going age, if so how did you go about doing it?

Any help would be so much appreciated, im really stuck and dont want to waste time waiting for the visa office to get back to me.

Thank you, Wendy


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

wendy82 said:


> Hi, ive just been approved (provisionally) for my IEC visa. The thing is, i have been trying to find out have i done it right in relation to my kids? I sent off my application and the two kids are on it, BUT i dont know if i should have sent one off for them aswel and as usual no one is answering e mails from the visa office. Im afraid my application will go ahead and then they will come back to me in a few weeks and tell me i need to do separate applications for the children! Which is more time wasted. Also.......i need to apply for study permits, do i do this now????? Im still very confused about the whole process, and cant get the information i need from the FAQ's. Has anyone been through the process who has children of school going age, if so how did you go about doing it?
> 
> Any help would be so much appreciated, im really stuck and dont want to waste time waiting for the visa office to get back to me.
> 
> Thank you, Wendy


I've applied for my IEC Visa and I'm still waiting to heart back from them. It's been 3 weeks now but no sign yet to whether I've been accepted or not. How long did it take you?


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

ChungyUK said:


> I've applied for my IEC Visa and I'm still waiting to heart back from them. It's been 3 weeks now but no sign yet to whether I've been accepted or not. How long did it take you?



We sent off our applications in December, and they were returned to us the 24th of January saying we had to re-print them because they couldnt read the bar codes!!! I couldnt believe it. 
We done them up again and they were received in the visa office on the 26th of January. We got word that they opened our application on the 22nd of Febuary and our visas were in process, and they would mail us in 1-2 weeks telling us if we were accepted, it was 3 weeks exactly when we heard we were accepted. 

So all in all we have been waiting two and a half months and we are now back to square one, we have to send off applications for the kids to, which is a further delay. Its been a nightmare, knowing your life is in their hands and all you can do is sit and wait, no one answers the phone in the visa office and if you send a mail, it takes 28 days for a reply even though you only want to ask a question like "do my children need a separate application".......................

Dont hold your breath, i really do hope you have much more luck that i have, i really dont know if i can take the stress of it all any more. Im now back online, reading the pages and pages of literature and not knowing what i have to do AGAIN. Good luck


----------



## cenmurf (Jan 30, 2012)

I sent off my application by post 4 weeks ago, tracked it and it was received in, but still haven't even received email confirmation ...


----------



## blonde momshell (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi we literally finished printing ours last night . Our 6 year old needed a study permit and temporary residence permit and our 6 month old needed a temporary residence permit. Hope that helps


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

cenmurf said:


> I sent off my application by post 4 weeks ago, tracked it and it was received in, but still haven't even received email confirmation ...


You will probably hear in the next week......dont quote me on that but i think its taking approx a month for them to get to applications, you will then get a mail telling you its in process and they will mail you in 1-2 weeks, but it will probably be 3 like us. You never know though, maybe you will get through it faster than me.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

blonde momshell said:


> Hi we literally finished printing ours last night . Our 6 year old needed a study permit and temporary residence permit and our 6 month old needed a temporary residence permit. Hope that helps


Well i wish you the best of luck, make sure your printed bar codes are excellent quality. Ours were sent back to do again, and im deadly serious when i say there was very little difference in the new barcodes. 

Where do you get the application for a study permit and temporary residence permit. I got a mail back from them today AT LAST telling me that they can not give guidance on which forms to fill out but that the children need to fill out the same forms that we did and they dont deal with Study Permits..........so im still a little confused. The study permits i was looking at today say that you need garda clearance forms........for a 6 and 10 year old???????? I seriously hope im looking at it wrong, i cant wait another 6 weeks for garda clearance forms to come back before i even send of theirs.


----------



## blonde momshell (Feb 15, 2012)

Go to Canada.ie and type in application for study permit. Btw we didn't get Garda clearance forms, we got Garda certificates from the superintendents office. They only take a week. I didn't get any for the kids.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I dont know what you mean by approved for iec provissionally? It must be different for aussies because i just filled out the forms sent in te paperwork and has my visa within 1 week of posting of the application.

I thought the iec was easy if you meet guidlines


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

belcher said:


> I dont know what you mean by approved for iec provissionally? It must be different for aussies because i just filled out the forms sent in te paperwork and has my visa within 1 week of posting of the application.
> 
> I thought the iec was easy if you meet guidlines


I think they say provisionally just to make sure if theres anything they missed that they have comeback. I had to pay for the visas today and im sure thats 100%, it said we meet the criteria so im sure we have them, i think they just say that. 

It must be different for you, its a minimum waiting time of 8 weeks for the IEC, im Irish but my application had to go to the London Visa office. 

Maybe its easy if you know what your doing, i clearly dont, i found it a nightmare. 

Did you go through IEC?


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

blonde momshell said:


> Go to Canada.ie and type in application for study permit. Btw we didn't get Garda clearance forms, we got Garda certificates from the superintendents office. They only take a week. I didn't get any for the kids.


I will do that now, thanks for that. Maybe im looking at the wrong application.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

wendy82 said:


> I will do that now, thanks for that. Maybe im looking at the wrong application.



Canada.ie doesnt come up as anything, just canada.com but theres nothing on it about study permits.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

blonde momshell said:


> Go to Canada.ie and type in application for study permit. Btw we didn't get Garda clearance forms, we got Garda certificates from the superintendents office. They only take a week. I didn't get any for the kids.


Im baffled, i thought i was an intelligent woman but im obviously not! Ive just read on the cic website that to get a study permit you need 10,000 funds for tuition fees and a letter of acceptance from a school. WHAT the heck am i doing wrong, surely thats not right?????


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

wendy82 said:


> Im baffled, i thought i was an intelligent woman but im obviously not! Ive just read on the cic website that to get a study permit you need 10,000 funds for tuition fees and a letter of acceptance from a school. WHAT the heck am i doing wrong, surely thats not right?????


Why does that seem wrong?


----------



## blonde momshell (Feb 15, 2012)

I have it on PDF but can't seem to message you on this. I think that amount is for college students and such. Btw did you send in proof of funds with your ice?


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

belcher said:


> Why does that seem wrong?



Because there is other information telling me that i dont need a letter of acceptance, i was of the impression that i could wait until i get there and go looking at schools. I was hoping to go and look at 2-3schools when i get there. We dont even know where im going to be living yet, so i cant really pick a school, it could be miles away???


And i know i have to have funds to show i can support the children which i have but funds for school???


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

blonde momshell said:


> I have it on PDF but can't seem to message you on this. I think that amount is for college students and such. Btw did you send in proof of funds with your ice?


Ok, no problem i will keep on looking. No the proof of funds is shown to the officer on the port of entry.


----------

